# The unflood thread



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

We had a thread covering the flooding of the lake and the near 40,000 cfs discharge.
So now the flood is over so I have started a thread to cover the decrease of discharge and the falling upper river level.
TRA dropped a few gates about 10 am this morning. Due to the sheer volume of water flow through the US59 bridge it may take another 18 hours to see where it stabilizes.
There is still an honest 4500 cfs coming down from the Big D area so I am going to make a SWAG and say TRA will allow for that plus enough to get the remaining 0.82 feet out of the lake. Maybe 12 gates open 2 feet for a day or so then down to 12 open a foot for a couple more day.
Finally they should start reducing two gates at a time until the get down to four. If there is no more heavy rains you fellows can be down there below the dam in a week with some decent discharge rates.
No rain and it will be back to one gate in two weeks if not sooner.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the report Sunbeam, I hope a bunch of fish washed thru the gates.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll bet I'm not the only one missing, fishing the LLD. It has been a while. I'm ready.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Browder's will make a million more dollars the first day the river is safe to fish! There will be a big crowd down there, I feel very sorry for those that have to fish week ends only, sad2smsad4sm:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There was a time when I fished the west wing wall seven days a week. Then came the cable. Then came the cable moved down the channel. When the pro casting barges kept all of the best water covered I just quit.
I love to catch fish but the tail race on the weekend is beyond my pain tolerance. Not enough Vicodin and Welbutrin to make it worth while.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Only go when there is ice on the ramp. Keeps the crowd down some!


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I love fishing the Tailrace but there are a ton of big whites up in the creeks ready to be caught. This should help eleviate some boating pressure in the river and creeks.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

THX..... Sunbeam good info, 2cats


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA did some more gate juggling today. Coming down to 20,000 cfs. Passing through 22,000 as I type.
L Bon Ton Rolle!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> There was a time when I fished the west wing wall seven days a week. Then came the cable. Then came the cable moved down the channel. When the pro casting barges kept all of the best water covered I just quit.
> I love to catch fish but the tail race on the weekend is beyond my pain tolerance. Not enough Vicodin and Welbutrin to make it worth while.


Have you tried pyrodex?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

dont use the artificial stuff.....grab the gusto......elephant brand!!!!!!! lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Below the dam at Livingston is a spectacle. There is no telling what kind of strange people you will run into, and the weird things they do back there.
Best thing about the big discharges beside putting some fish in the river is it blows all of the garbage and dead carp/gar left on the bank(Ah the aroma!) people leave there down to Liberty!
I remember well the big white bass runs in the 80s and the seething throngs of people who came to catch them. 
I have seen old men on crutches hobbling down the hill from what used to Southland park store, and that is hard job for someone young and healthy! 
And people throwing cast nets for crappie to sell, the going rate was 4 for $5.00.
I have seen fist fights over cable spots and drunks walking off of the platform boats trying to load onto a guides john boat at 6:00 AM.
Saw one fellow on a guide's platform boat pass out drunk and hit his head on the cinder block the guide used for cutting bait. He did not even come to, and the guides dog walked over and used him like a fire hydrant, LOL!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That whirling, clanking and squeaking sound y'all heard this afternoon was TRA lowing some more gates. They did not read this post so it appears they are going directly down to something around 12,000 cfs from the 40,000 cfs they were flowing yesterday morning.
The last I saw was 16,400 cfs and dropping. 
I have not had a current reading for a few hours. None of the USGS sites are responding. I think it is my local yokel internet provider. They run the land lines on a barb wire fence out my way. 
Any way the flow is dropping which will be disturbing to the fish for a few days.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody here live in Camellia(sp?)? The neighborhood just down the hill from Browders. I am about to get two lots down there from my parents. It was given to them by my grandparents. Need to take a weekend and go up there and see how it all is. Been a while since I have been up there.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA is going for broke. More gates are being closed. Should be down to ten open a foot Thursday afternoon. Shutting them so quick indicates their concern down stream in the low land flooding.
But with this fast shut off there could be a wall of "air" going by Liberty in a few days. LOL

It will be interesting to see how the fishing will be when the flow drops from 40,000 cfs to less that 10,000 cfs in 72 hours. From 28 feet to 12 feet in depth.
With only 6" over full and about 2500 cfs in the upper river it is feasible that the tail race flow could be only three gates by Monday if not earlier.
We have some rain forecast this Friday and Saturday but NOAA does not forecast much from it.
I am going out on a limb and predict the sighting of a Monark aluminum bass rig at the east Browder ram by Monday or Tuesday. In fact there could be a literal swarm of 2cooler in the area before Valentines Day.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Jasmillertime said:


> Anybody here live in Camellia(sp?)? The neighborhood just down the hill from Browders. I am about to get two lots down there from my parents. It was given to them by my grandparents. Need to take a weekend and go up there and see how it all is. Been a while since I have been up there.


I hope they have been keeping the San Jacinto county taxes paid. i had a friend who owned six lots in there. He bought them about 12 years ago from a fellow worker.
He went up there last year just to see how much work it would be to clear them for a home site.
To his surprise there was an occupied house on the property. The home owner had bought the land at a county tax auction about six years ago.
Easy come easy go.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

wow that sucks. i know everything has been kept up with it there. its been in my family as long as i remember. we used to ride our bikes down to the river and I'd sit on the bank all day long. wouldn't come eat or nothing until it was time to come back home. i know it needs some work, and i have a 3 and 1 year old, so I want to have somewhere that we can go over the summers and them get to experience some of what I got to growing up.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

BBjim called at 3PM today. He was eyeballing 10 gates open and several thousand white pelicans on the west side resting.
At 6PM TRA had closed more gates. Down to eight. If this rain coming up from the Gulf and down from the panhandle does not make the great outdoors too soggy to enjoy then Saturday could be a good first day in the tail race. Tomorrow might be OK but normally the first few days after a major flow change makes them a little spooky.
After all they have gone through at least a 12 PSI pressure decrease since Tuesday.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ready,....set,....


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am chomping at the bit to go down there. Maybe Sunday for me!

Remember *LOW & SLOW*


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Did you ask Melissa if you can take the boat out after she detailed it?  You can go with me if she says no. :rotfl:
Should be some good catchin down there in the next day or so.
Matt


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Did you ask Melissa if you can take the boat out after she detailed it?  You can go with me if she says no. :rotfl:
> Should be some good catchin down there in the next day or so.
> Matt


Oh a funny guy today huh? I have her trained well. I use it and she details it! LOL


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA headed farther down. Down to six gates as of 10AM Friday. Looks like they intend to hold the lake about 6" over full. GOOD.
SS, MDL, Tbone et al, get those long rods out. It is on below LL dam as of NOW!!!!.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

all us downstreamers in Liberty listen to Shine-all-nine 99.9fm for all our **** information.......LOL ....they always get it right...... d law


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I don't have my boat how is the bank bite going to be? I'm thinking I might go down there and try for some fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

James, just get out there in the water with all of those pelicans and get yourself a few.
Water may be a little cool to the touch but I am sure you'll get numb in a few minutes and not notice it when the fishing start biting.

Where is the boat? Down on the salt? Get that big duelie rolling and Go Get'ter.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

With the water dropping we will not need the really big anchors. Now it will depend on wether Karl can take the cold or not if I will be fishin solo down there.  I can not take the really big anchors because my deck hand (Karl) will have a fit. :rotfl:

Matt


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> James, just get out there in the water with all of those pelicans and get yourself a few.
> Water may be a little cool to the touch but I am sure you'll get numb in a few minutes and not notice it when the fishing start biting.
> 
> Where is the boat? Down on the salt? Get that big duelie rolling and Go Get'ter.


Yeah it's still down there I need to get off my butt and go get it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Goodrich at 6,850 and dropping like a rock.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Go!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Go!


I am in the morning:biggrin:


----------

